# Just Bought A Cnc Plasma Table Gantry Kit



## Charley Davidson (Jul 9, 2015)

I just sprung for a complete gantry kit with a Hypertherm PM-85 , I pick it up next week, I'll probably just modify the table I already built to accommodate the gantry (widen it a few inches)  Trucut CNC is the brand, My buddy Ross owns the company. Check it out.

I'll be needing lots of help I'm sure


----------



## brino (Jul 9, 2015)

Charley,

That looks like an amazing tool! [drool]

Congratulations.

-brino


----------



## countryguy (Jul 14, 2015)

Make sure you check out PlasmaSpider.com too... Awesome resource.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks, signing up right now


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 16, 2015)

Benny & I picked up the stuff yesterday, very impressive setup (but I already knew that) besides a Toro zero turn with bad motor and a John Deere lawn tracter converted to an airplane tug he also gave me the frame of a prototype cylinder cutter that I will eventually build back. Should be up and running by middle of next week.


----------



## countryguy (Jul 17, 2015)

Heck... .tell me about that cool looking white Chair in the left side of the frame....  Now that looks neat too.     enjoy the setup.    learning to get to a precision state and doing clean sharp cuts takes some practice.       Have a fun weekend.  JJ


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 20, 2015)

Barber chair I bought to fix and flip


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 28, 2015)

I have the modifications done that I needed to mount the gantry and everything hooked up except for the plasma cutter itself, I need to install 2 60 amp breakers and wire a plug for it then repair my air compressor (hopefully all done tomorrow)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 5, 2015)

looking good charley!


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 6, 2015)

Do you plan on building a water table or venting prior to placing in service?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 7, 2015)

Water table, machine is all setup less the water table & grid system, I have cut a few parts that were pre programmed in Mach3 and now I'm just learning Bobcad & Sheetcam


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 7, 2015)

Cool, I use Bobcad and sheet cam as well. Still running a "Virgin"(never seen the internet) window XP computer. I know I'm on borrowed time with the computer, I just hope I don't need another version of BC when I upgrade. 
Keep us posted on you WT build.


----------



## countryguy (Aug 21, 2015)

This is going to be a fun post to subscribe too!   Flameheads rule!     On the compressor-   What is your minimum CFM you will need or use?    I run from a 10 to a 21 (30 gal & 100 gal)   The compressor will get a workout on long cuts or extra thick material.   check out the YouTube vids on a Radiator cooler/ moisture removal.   I have my coil set but need to have a haker/maker day with it.  

You probably know of Jim Colt.    he swears you do not need a air dryer?  He does not and runs things that look incredibe.  anyway-  Now subscribed.    Keep the pics coming.    That is a very nice unit!


----------



## countryguy (Aug 21, 2015)

PS-  SheetCam is amazing!    Some very very  cool software !!!


----------

